# Anyone knows the DVD Model “S f198l”?



## roxywatson001 (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyone knows the DVD Model “S f198l”?

I want get it. Its samsung latest model in dvd. It has been released. I want to get it online. Suggest me??


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

A search shows nothing on that model number.


----------

